# Jeep Information



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport 6 Cyl 4.0 Automatic 135000 miles. 1st What are the letter symbols for this vehicle? XJ JX ? 2nd How do you tell Selectrac from Quadratrac? 3rd is there a Western plow that will fit this? If not a Western what other brand? And would I be considered Smart or Stupid to put a plow on it. Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

a 95 is an XJ series. the quadratrac is fulltime 4x4, selectrac is when you have a shift to engage it in the truck. Don't know about the plow though.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For your '95 Cherokee, Meyer has a TM6.5 or TMP6.5 plow and Blizzard has the 680LT and a 720LT. Do you have a Meyer or Blizzard dealer in you area?


----------



## bjlinma (Oct 12, 2005)

*Plowing with a Jeep Cherokee - XJ*

I've got an '89 Cherokee with a Meyer TM6.5 plow. 

I think it plows driveways very well. It doesn't have the weight to plow big lots or push mountains of snow. Mine has the 4.0L 6-cylinder, Auto, and Select-trac transfer case.

One of it's best features is that it's very manuverable. It'll turn on a dime.

At lot of people will tell you that it's not a good plow vehicle because it's really a Uni-body. They are correct if you're going to do heavy plowing but for personal use it's a great truck. At 171k the mounting points are showing some stress cracks on mine. The plows been on for about 50k but the previous owner used it on a small parking lot and generally neglected it. I just use it for my driveway and my mothers.

By the way,

The Quadratrac is a FULL-TIME 4x4 transfer case. It can be driven on dry pavement.

The Select-Trac (NP242) has a 2x4 HI range for fuel economy, AND a FULL-TIME HI 4x4 range and a PART-TIME HI 4x4 range and a PART-TIME LO 4x4 range on the transfer case. The FULL-TIME range can be driven on dry pavement. The PART-TIME ranges cannot because the center differencial is "locked" in this mode. 

Most Cherokees came with the COMMAND-TRAC (NP321) transfer case. It has 2x4 HI and PART-TIME HI 4x4 and a PART-TIME LO 4x4 range . You can only use PART-TIME 4x4 ranges in slippery conditions like on dirt or on snow & ice. Running this on dry pavement will result in eventual dammage to the transfer case. From what I've read, the Command-Trac is slightly stronger than the Select-Trac.

Check out www.naxja.org for lots of Cherokee (XJ) info.


----------



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I really appreciate it. I just do my drive and one neighbor. I have a 77 GMC Jimmy with a Western. But I just put insurance on it during snow season; a couple months then take it off. Because I do have to push across the road. These idiots think they are on the interstate. I don't drive it otherwise, bought this Jeep last year and thought maybe I could save some money by putting a plow on it. I drive the Jeep everyday. It is a rare find no rust, been kept in great shape. I'm the 3rd owner. I'd sell the Jimmy and use the Jeep I’m sure the Jeep won't move the snow that the Jimmy would. But we don't get the snow we used to. Plus I'm retired now so I have more time to keep up with it.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's what my 92 looks like in action nitehawk64.

I went lo-buck and got a Snow Bear Flexblade since I just do a little plowing. It plugs into a 2" rcvr hitch also, meaning there was no fabricating or welding involved to get it mounted up. There are some really sweet "personal" plows out there now with full hydraulics and a poly moldboard, but they were twice as much (and more) than I wanted to pay. So I put up with a few inconveniences (manual left/right/straight, electric up/down, no pressure for back dragging) and it gets the job done. So, while I'm not recommending or endorsing it, there's some brain fodder for you.

It's smallish, but way ahead of a snow blower (unless you have a heated cab Kabota) or a blade on my lawn tractor, and it got me cleared open after the 15.5" blizzard that just went thru Maine.


----------



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Different-Tracs*

Mine has 2H, 4H, N, and 4L is that Command-Trac? I will tell you this. It is my first real experience with a Jeep. I've got a 77 GMC Jimmy 4X4 and know it's limitations. So wanting to get more familiar with the Jeep. The other day we had a lot of snow. My son lives about 5 miles South of me. We are in the country with blowing and drifting snow. My wife and I decided to see how close we could get to them. The Snow had stopped, but we were driving through drifts that were up to and over the bumper. But took our time and made it through all of them in 4H. Until the curve just before his house, couldn't pull through it. So I put her 4L and went through it with no problem. We were never far enough from a house we couldn't walk to (I'm 65 and no my limits). And approached the drifts slowly. I figure if I drive in slow and get bogged down. I can back out. I feel a little more comfortable with the Jimmy, because it is bigger and sets higher. But the Jeep did it's thing.

John

I've got to start looking where I reply to.


----------



## bjlinma (Oct 12, 2005)

*Jeep Cherokee*

Yes, that would be the Command-Trac. There actually should be a sticker on the visor with instructions and it should say Command-Trac or Sellect-Trac. They often peal off though.

You have the right idea. Take it slow. Get used to the vehicle. Learn its capabilities and limits.

Again, I suggest you check out one of the XJ sites online like NAXJA.ORG. You can search and read at your leisure. Maybe talk yourself into a "locker".

good luck.


----------



## property mgr (May 8, 2005)

*1993 Jeep Cherokee, 305,000 miles, Western 7.5/Cable plow*

When I looked around I could not find a bolt on plow for my Cherokee and I did not want to spend big bucks for a light weight plow. I asked my mechanic friends if they thought an old Western Cable plow (Isarmatic IIIa) that I had an opportunity to buy could be fabed onto the unibody. The best answer I got was--who is going to be driving it? Not a good idea if it would be driven by an employee who doesn't understand the limits of the mount.

If you respect the limits of the unibody and know where you are plowing it works fine. I put this on this year and have had several 5" storms and have not yet gave the plow mount or the Jeep a challenge. Low range/ Part time and I can push a nice load of snow up a steep hill on one of my lots--not a problem. Now, I will say this was a project to fab onto the Jeep. Made a custom bumper and I also put new springs (and stiff shocks) under the front end since mine had 305,000 miles on them already. I add 300lb of weight just inside the rear hatch when I'm carrying the plow and it rides fine. Now I'm not driving hundreds of miles on my plow route and I try not to carry the plow all over town when I'm not plowing.

I'm happy with my Cherokee/Western rig.


----------



## property mgr (May 8, 2005)

*1993 Jeep Cherokee, 305,000 miles, Western 7.5/Cable plow*

When I looked around I could not find a bolt on plow for my Cherokee and I did not want to spend big bucks for a light weight plow. I asked my mechanic friends if they thought an old Western Cable plow (Isarmatic IIIa) that I had an opportunity to buy could be fabed onto the unibody. The best answer I got was--who is going to be driving it? Not a good idea if it would be driven by an employee who doesn't understand the limits of the mount.

If you respect the limits of the unibody and know where you are plowing it works fine. I put this on this year and have had several 5" storms and have not yet gave the plow mount or the Jeep a challenge. Low range/ Part time and I can push a nice load of snow up a steep hill on one of my lots--not a problem. Now, I will say this was a project to fab onto the Jeep. Made a custom bumper and I also put new springs (and stiff shocks) under the front end since mine had 305,000 miles on them already. I add 300lb of weight just inside the rear hatch when I'm carrying the plow and it rides fine. Now I'm not driving hundreds of miles on my plow route and I try not to carry the plow all over town when I'm not plowing.

I'm happy with my Cherokee/Western rig.

Property Mgr


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

property mgr;372838 said:


> When I looked around I could not find a bolt on plow for my Cherokee and I did not want to spend big bucks for a light weight plow. I asked my mechanic friends if they thought an old Western Cable plow (Isarmatic IIIa) that I had an opportunity to buy could be fabed onto the unibody. The best answer I got was--who is going to be driving it? Not a good idea if it would be driven by an employee who doesn't understand the limits of the mount.
> 
> If you respect the limits of the unibody and know where you are plowing it works fine. I put this on this year and have had several 5" storms and have not yet gave the plow mount or the Jeep a challenge. Low range/ Part time and I can push a nice load of snow up a steep hill on one of my lots--not a problem. Now, I will say this was a project to fab onto the Jeep. Made a custom bumper and I also put new springs (and stiff shocks) under the front end since mine had 305,000 miles on them already. I add 300lb of weight just inside the rear hatch when I'm carrying the plow and it rides fine. Now I'm not driving hundreds of miles on my plow route and I try not to carry the plow all over town when I'm not plowing.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear, how about attaching a pic or two?


----------



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

Been wanting to get back to you and thank you for the reference to naxja.com. awesome site.


----------

